# rouge



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bought a new 2010 Nissan Rouge. after 400 mile start experiencing the following:
1-Engine misfires, stumbles and lacks power when accelerate.
2- Sounding like a squeak from inside the cabin
3- Car constantly swerve to the side

dealer assumed it's a transmission's..


----------

